# Happy Birthday, Live To Cook



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

LTC,
Have a great birthday!! Enjoy the weather and take the day off. Hopefully, your weather is nice and you aren't working on Easter!
Happy Birthday!
-Jim


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Many happy returns of the day! I wish you a splendid year. :bounce:

Mezzaluna


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

LTC--
Have a fine, fine day!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

LTC , Have a great day . Are you another day older or another year ? Keep cooking my friend and stay true to yourself .
Doug....................


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

HB


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have a wonderul & happy birthday LTC!!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Thanks so much. You're a swell bunch, and I'm glad to be a part of this community.

But -- what makes you think it's my birthday? (It's in December.) Perhaps it's the anniversary of my signing on at Cheftalk?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hahaha! That happened to me last year, and I got two ChefTalk birthdays in one year. Enjoy them anyway, just don't age as fast as they come!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

LTC,what`s wrong with two birthdays in one year?
You get to celebrate twice! Leo.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Veuve Cliquot and oysters for everyone! Put it on my tab!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay, so Happy Non Birthday then!
Enjoy the April snows!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

In the words of Homer Simpson... "D'oh!" You came up under "Today's Birthdays" so I firgured, "hey, let's wish 'em a happy b-day." Well, happy BELATED birthday, anyhow. ")


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm glad to see I am not the only one wishing birthdays months in advance. Right Jim?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Isa,
Remember that, do ya'?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Don't think I'll ever forget that one Jim.


----------

